# Baguette



## Russell (Aug 25, 2004)

I have this baking cook book by Cook's Illustrated about baking. In it there is a recipe for a french baguette. i followed it exactly and everything, but when it came out of the oven, it tasted a little too much like yeast, i made it again with a little less yeast but it still had the flavor. It isnt the yeast i was using because i just baught it that day, and i nhad used it for hot pretzels earlier with my little brother. Any suggestions why?


----------



## Alix (Aug 25, 2004)

Can you post the recipe? Maybe some of the bakers in the crowd will be able to analyze it and give you an explanation.


----------



## Russell (Aug 25, 2004)

*recipe*

for the sponge 

1/8 teaspoon instant yeast 
3/4 cup warm water 
6 ounces lower protien flour (such as gold meadl or pillsbury) 

for the dough 

1/2 tsp instant yeast 
1/2 cup water (at 75 degrees f) 
10 ounces lower protein flower 
1 tsp salt 

for the glaze 
1 large egg white 
1 tbsp water


----------



## jasonr (Aug 28, 2004)

Well one strange thing about your recipe is that it asks specifically for a low protein flour. The baguette recipes I have seen asked specifically for bread flour, which is high protein. I can't see why you would use a low protein flour for a baguette, or for any bread, for that matter. I don't know how, if at all, this connects to the yeasty flavor, but it's something to consider.  Perhaps you should get a different recipe.

As for instant yeast, if you intend to substitute active dry, the correct ratio is 3 AD for 2 instant. (You do the math) However, I have worked with instant yeast, and I don't believe this is likely to be your problem. May I ask, how much are you proofing your bread? If you allow it to rise too much, the flavor will definitely be affected.


----------

